# أبواب خشبية



## mdar_86 (18 فبراير 2006)

هذه شوية صور لأبواب خشبية ------> تفضلوا












لمشاهدة المزيد من هذه الابواب ، الرجاء مشاهدة الملف المرفق:


----------



## المهندسة مي (18 فبراير 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

مشكووووور والله على ماقدمت من صور .. جميلة جدا للأبواب 
ولو عندك المزيد فأرجو ألا تبخل بها علينا .. ليس شرطا أن تكون أبواب خشبية .. ممكن تكون شبابيك ألوموتال .. أو شبابيك خشبية .. وهكذا


----------



## id-student (18 فبراير 2006)

اعجبني كثير من التصاميم

مشكور اخوي


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (18 فبراير 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamad fatfat (18 فبراير 2006)

thanx thanx thanx


----------



## moaking (25 فبراير 2006)

*تعليق*

الأبواب جميلة ولكن يوجد مجلة متخصصة جدا في الأبواب ان شاء الله احاول احضرها لك 
وشكرا على الموضوع الشيق :77:


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 أكتوبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

